# What do you use Horseradish on?



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

It seems like Horseradish is always running a distant second to its mainstream condiment buddies mayo, mustard, ketchup, relish.

What do you use horseradish on?

I like it on green beans.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I love horseradish! you are in WA, there is a local company that makes Wasabi Horseradish, you might be able to find it at Winco (that's where I get it). THat sounds great on green beans! I like it on sandwiches or salad


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Prime rib!  mmmmmm I am so hungry right now


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

Everything if it is available.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Did you know you can put fresh horseradish leaves on a sandwich, same as lettuce? Love horseradish on a cheese sandwich, especially good on seeded rye.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

roasts


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I mix it with panko crumbs and put it on fish for frying. yum!! And bacon sandwiches-toast, horseradish and bacon. Yum again! Lets not forget coctail sauce. Now I'm hungry, too.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

prime rib, steak, roast. i like the arby's horseysauce goo. i like the idea of putting it on green beans. you can eat horseradish leaves? i had no idea. when i get my garden going at my NEW house, i'll be growing some.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Dried Beef and Horseradish Dip:

1 and 1/2 cups mayonaise
1/2 teaspoon sugar
1 SCANT teaspoon worcestershire sauce (just a bit more than 1/2 teaspoon)
3 ounces cream cheese, room temperature
1 small package of dried beef, minced
1 green onion stalk, chopped
1 Tablespoon grated *horseradish*

Combine all ingredients in medium sized bowl. Stir until smooth.
Refrigerate for about an hour to meld flavors. 
Serve in a hollowed out sourdough bread or with hearty crackers. 

(Mix horseradish and mayo to make a topping for cold meatloaf or roast beef sandwiches. )


stef


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

cold roast venison salad


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Roast beef sandwiches is my favorite use for it. Sometimes I like it on various cold cuts to pump up the flavor.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Alot of great suggestions above....we also use horseradish plus ketchup to make our own cocktail sauce spicey the way we like it! Mix horseradish plus a dijon mustard for a spicey dip for hors de houvres. Sliced cold roast pork dipped in the dijon/horseradish blend is nice too. Horseradish plus mayo is a very nice way to use it on sandwiches of all kinds. Slip a little in with your own version of a reuben...yummy.

Enjoy!

Romy
Island Girl
www.romysrealm.blogspot.com/


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

venison, beef, pork, chicken, BLT's instead of mayo,bologna sandwiches, brats


----------



## Irvin Cooper (Aug 23, 2008)

absolutely nothing! :>


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

tenderloin!


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Gefilte fish, of course. And during Passover I mix some with cream cheese and spread it on matzah.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

A big thumbs up for all of the above! I also like it in sauces, dressings, and I take whipped cream and mix wasabi into it to compliment cedar planked salmon. It adds life to many dishes.

Elffriend, I have never been able to really enjoy Gefilte fish cause its too soggy (like paste) and almost tasteless to me. How do you use it with horseradish?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't care much for horseradish (although I love wasabi on sushi, go figure), but hubby loves it on roast beef and lamb. Either sandwiches or just slices on his plate.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

crackers.

Little dollop of horseradish on a saltine, MMMMMMMM!


----------



## Sparkey (Oct 23, 2004)

We use a lot of tomato juice (canned 61 qt. yesterday !) & I like to put a good teaspoon full in the qt. jar along with some onion & garlic powder & about 1/4 tsp. of powdered cayenne. Give it a few shakes, let it set for awhile (2 min - 2 days ! ) ..."just right", for me is when the little beads of sweat form on my face. Really makes you feel you're alive.

Charlie


----------



## Seagrape (Aug 4, 2008)

I make an apple/horseradish jelly. Just make apple jelly and add some horseradish to it. Yummy on crackers with cream cheese.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Nearly all of the above + a little in potato salad.


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

Porkburger patty with raw onions, worchestershire sauce and horseradish. Hmmm Hmmm Good!


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

meatloaf, roast beef, homemade cocktail sauce, straight out of the jar...mmm

Jessie


----------



## Minimomma (Jan 5, 2008)

eggs
hamburgers
hotdogs
cheese sandwiches
roast beef
venison

I prefer it instead of any other condiment.


----------



## liechar (Apr 29, 2009)

Kielbasi or bratwurst
I've also put it in mashed potatoes - may sound weird but it tastes good!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

salmonslayer said:


> d I take whipped cream and mix wasabi into it to compliment cedar planked salmon. It adds life to many dishes.
> 
> ?


OMG, will you adopt me?


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

salmonslayer said:


> Elffriend, I have never been able to really enjoy Gefilte fish cause its too soggy (like paste) and almost tasteless to me. How do you use it with horseradish?


Do you buy jarred gefilte fish or make your own? If you're buying jarred, you must get the ones in gelled broth, not the ones in liquid. The ones in gel are much firmer. It IS very mild in taste, thus we spoon the horseradish on top.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

ham and cheese with onion and horse radish on a kaiser roll...then heat it up until the cheese is gooey


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

so how do you store it? have lots in the garden now that needs to come up- grated it last year in vinegar, but would storing whole in the crisper drawer and grate when needed work?


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Why don't I grow horseradish? What was I thinking? ALL of these sound good.

I like to make a casserole of baked turnips and potatoes in a creamy horseradish sauce - sort of like scalloped potatoes, but with a kick. So good!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I use horseradish in my chicken salad. It is a hit whenever I take it to a family function, or to work to share.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

> Do you buy jarred gefilte fish or make your own? If you're buying jarred, you must get the ones in gelled broth, not the ones in liquid. The ones in gel are much firmer. It IS very mild in taste, thus we spoon the horseradish on top.


 Thanks, we are limited on what we can get up here and all I have been able to find is the Maneschevitz in broth. I will have to look up making my own. I remember an aunt making it when I was a kid which is why I keep trying; horseradish sounds like it would really pep it up!


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

With sauerkraut on pork chops! Yum! 

Jennifer


----------



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

Corned beef or roast beef. Mixed with mayonaise and sour cream for dips. Mixed with ketchup to eat with seafood. Mixed with mustard and honey to use as a glaze for baked ham or pork roasts.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Here's the recipe I posted on the Gardening forum if anyone would like to can their own:

Wait until after frost to dig the roots. I usually have a few big roots and bunches of smaller roots. Some of the smaller ones go right back into the dirt. Peel the remaining ones and chop into pieces. Take your food processor outside and grind the pieces until they are finely ground. Here's the recipe I used to make prepared horseradish:

Makes about four 1/2 pints

1 cup plus 2 tbl white vinegar
1 tsp kosher salt or pickling salt
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp ascorbic acid crystals
3 cups lightly packed peeled and finely ground horseradish (2 1/2 to 3 lbs horseradish root)

In medium glass or stainless steel bowl or pan, combine the vinegar, salt, sugar and ascorbic acid crystals. Stir until everything is dissolved. Stir in the horseradish.

Ladle the mixture into hot jars, leaving 1/2" headspace. Remove air bubbles. Wipe jar threads and rims and cover with hot lids and rings. Process in boiling water bath for 15 minutes.

(I only had enough to make a half recipe last time.)

I use horseradish on ham, kielbasa, and smoked sausage. DH claimed he wouldn't eat meatloaf but loves mine with horseradish in it. I also make a basting sauce for shish-kebob using 1/4 cup steak sauce, 1/4 BBQ sauce, and 2 tbl horseradish.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I love horseradish on roast beef. I also love it in "Pacific Lime Salad."

PACIFIC LIME SALAD

20 oz. can crushed pineapple (drain the juice)
2 packages (3 oz. each) lime jello
boiling water
2 cups cold water
2 cups creamy cottage cheese
2 teaspoons horseradish
1 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup slivered almonds

Boil pineapple juice and water (enough to make 2 cups) and pour over jello.
Still at least two minutes. Add 2 cups cold water and stir at least two minutes. Refrigerate until jello is slightly thickened. Beat with hand mixer until frothy. Fold in pineapple, mayonnaise and slivered almonds. Return to refrigerator until it is set.

Sometimes I make a variation of this salad and use lemon Jello instead of lime.


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

My favorite is corned beef and cabbage with boiled potatoes and carrots with lots of horseradish.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

oldmania said:


> My favorite is corned beef and cabbage with boiled potatoes and carrots with lots of horseradish.


Yes, yes, yes! that is absolutely the best way to use it!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Nothing


----------

